# 9mm Gatling Gun pen



## workinforwood (Jul 9, 2011)

I built this for fun, for the casing pen contest in the activities section that is going on till the end of the month.

It's a rollerball pen. The end of the pen unscrews to change the refill. The nib is a 9mm luger casing and bullet tip. The majority of the pen is bronze rod. The cap is bronze with copper tubes drilled on my drill press with a collet indexer. The cap is actually screwed together with brass screws and the copper is just tubing sleeved over the screws. The the tops of the screws were drilled away leaving the barrel holes. The cap was a frustrating build for a while, the entire pen was about a 9 hr build.

This pen wasn't even actually what I was originally going for, it just kinda ended up morphing into this.  I had originally wanted to have 6 bullets around the inside of the cap, but they are all just too big, even a 22 shell in a cap is a big job as I'd have to shoot the bullets and then make all new copper bullets to put in them and they'd all have to be identical, and then I was going to mount a torpedo arrow head off the back of the pen and draw a pic of Steve's Rat head and use the pen as a dart to throw at him, but as the pen morphed into this, that was not going to make sense, so I'll just have to save the arrow head for another time. :biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh..btw this pen is 1" diameter and about 6" long. It's a real slobberknocker!


----------



## hewunch (Jul 9, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Oh..btw this pen is 1" diameter and about 6" long. It's a real *slobberknocker!*


 HAHA! :biggrin:
I still say it is wicked cool.


----------



## SLICKYINC (Jul 9, 2011)

That one need to make the front page next. Its awesome!


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 9, 2011)

Great job Jeff. You are indeed an artist.


----------



## ToddMR (Jul 9, 2011)

No doubt!  That thing is super freaking cool Jeff!  WOW!  I wish I could make stuff that cool.  That is some serious talent imo.  Great job!


----------



## Rick P (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome! Metal work on that scale is not easy and you did a wonderful job!


----------



## mredburn (Jul 9, 2011)

slick design Jeff


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 9, 2011)

Jaw dropping cool!


----------



## greggas (Jul 9, 2011)

Jeff

I LOVE that pen...great work....You have inspired me to finally go get a metal lathe


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks! Would anyone be able to take pic 2 and shrink and place it in the lower corner of pic 1 so that I can upload it into my album as a single pic?  I do not know how or if my camera software does that.

btw, the background "map" is St Louis, which is where Gatling did most of his work and I think he actually made the Guns there too.

Gen Custard had access to at least 2, if not 4 of the original guns to take to little big horn but he thought they'd slow him down too much. Bad move in my opinion.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 9, 2011)

Very creative and great work as always.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 9, 2011)

greggas said:


> Jeff
> 
> I LOVE that pen...great work....You have inspired me to finally go get a metal lathe



If you want off center indexed drilling like this, all you need is a collet indexing fixture. You can get them as cheap as $30. mine is 5C because my lathe uses the same size, and 5C collets allow you to go larger than most of the others. I think I paid $50 on ebay and it came with a dozen or more collets too, not that I needed more collets, but never can have too many. You just clamp the fixture to your drill press table. Mine is 36 index. If you want 6 holes, you just divide 6 into 36 which is 6, so you drill your first hole at zero then you spin six holes over and insert pin, then go to hole 12, then hole 18 etc, and you have 6 evenly spaced holes in a circular pattern.  You can do this on the face of a rod, or along the length of the rod too!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 9, 2011)

very nice indeed! I like the story as well


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 9, 2011)

Holy Smokes, Shoot a Mile, what a project. Great looking.


----------



## boxerman (Jul 9, 2011)

That is one cool pen. I'm working on mine for casing contest. I think it will be hard to beat some of these pens.


----------



## MSGMP (Jul 9, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## ohiococonut (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice unique pen!
This is the best I could do with Image Cave. Photoshop is on my other computer and we're not getting along right now.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 10, 2011)

That's perfect, thanks for the photo edit!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 10, 2011)

Very cool Jeff!!


----------

